# Craftsman Chain Saw Fuel Line HELP !!!



## Bluechipper (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a 14" Craftsman chain saw Model # 358.351142. The old fuel lines rotted out which I found out is a common problem. I have worked on outboard motors, so I have some small motor experience. I bought new fuel lines (small & large sizes) from a Sears parts store. The diagrams on the Sears website are useless for actual repair work. I know where the routed lines go, and what they were connected to inside the fuel tank. What I need to find out is what they are connected outside the tank. I see two outlets on the carburetor, and one on the primer bulb assembly. Any help would be appreciated on the remaining connections.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

On the carburetor one is an inlet and the other an outlet. The inlet is on the side nearest the fuel pump cover, the outlet is on the side with the adjustment screws. There should be (2) connections on the primer, a suction side and a discharge side. The smaller diameter line is the fuel line and should have the fuel filter attached and run all the way to the inlet on the carburetor. The outle side of the carburetor will have the larger diameter hose attached to it and will run to the suction side of the primer bulb, then another piece of the large line will run from the discharge side of the primer back into the fuel tank.

Best Of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bluechipper (Dec 2, 2008)

*More info??*

Thanks, I see the second outlet on the primer assembly.-- The outlets on this Walbro carb. are one above the other, on the same side. When mounted, the top one comes straight out and is aligned with the Idle adjustment screw on the other side. The bottom one comes out at an angle, and is aligined with the two High and Low screws that the manual says to leave alone. Which one is the inlet, and which one, the outlet?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

With the carburetor in position and mounted to the engine, the inlet should be the highest or closest to the top and the outlet would be the lower one.


----------



## Bluechipper (Dec 2, 2008)

*Pro Info*

30yearTech,

You sure know your stuff. Thank you for all your help. You have saved me mucho bucks that I can now use to buy Christmas presents. You have given me a great Christmas gift, your professional knowledge. I hope I can help someone as you have helped me. This is a real good web site. Thanks again.

Bluechipper
New Orleans

PS. That chain saw has gotten a lot of use in the past three years.


----------

